# Scratching furniture, walls, anything!



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it scratching like digging? Like he's trying to find a hidden toy or something?

Victoria Stilwell (It's Me or the Dog) set up a sandbox in the yard of a dog who was obsessed with digging. When he would dig in his sandbox he'd get fed treats. She hid toys for him to find. He stopped digging the yard, flowers and inside the house. 

Does he get enough exercise?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think this is like a sensory thing. My male does this on the bed like he's trying to find a toy hidden in the middle of the mattress. He'll also lay on his side and dig at carpeting or on the grass. I thought this was a "Harley thing", but after going to the park with multiple Goldens and babysitting some, I can safely say its a Golden thing.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Wyatt will do this on the rug when he is tired. It's like he is trying to nest He has never dug outside.


----------



## emmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi
don't know if you'll see this as it is a really old thread but we are having very similar problems with our 8 month old puppy and wondered what happened with Sawyer? Did you find something that helped or did he grow out of it?
It is driving us crazy!
thanks
emma


----------

